# Fred Clarke speaking in eastern North Carolina



## cabnc (Aug 2, 2017)

Fred Clarke, Sunset Valley Orchids, while be speaking at the 4 Orchid Societies in eastern North Carolina. Greensboro, Aug 13; Raleigh, Aug 14; Sandhills OS, Fayetteville Aug 15 and Cape Fear Orchid Society, Wilmington, NC Aug 16th.

If you can get to a meeting, he is taking pre-orders, 10% discount and will bring the plants so no shipping. Check out his website: www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com

To make a pre-order email Fred at: [email protected]

He also sent me an updated Paph list I tried to attach but failed. It's a docx file vs doc ?

If interested email me at [email protected] and I'll fwd it. Four new multifloral crosses not yet on web site.

Tell him Charlie sent you 

Charlie Barrett
Wilmington, NC


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 2, 2017)

I just had a "First Ray's" moment:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44609&page=2

Could the title be changed to "Fred Clarke Speaking in NC"?


----------



## AdamD (Aug 2, 2017)

That will be a good time. I always enjoy his talks. He's coming to St. Louis in October, hope and pray I can make it. Friday the 13th in October none the less!


----------



## JAB (Aug 2, 2017)

One of the best speakers out there!


----------

